# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Gestión de conflictos de compatibilidad de usos en embalses multipropósito

## nando

En este artículo se presenta una metodología para la resolución de los conflictos que surgen en la gestión de embalses multipropósito, que incluyen entre sus objetivos el control de avenidas y la satisfacción de demandas consuntivas. Los conflictos aparecen cuando los recursos o las infraestructuras disponibles son insuficientes para atender las necesidades de los usuarios del sistema y se agravan considerablemente en el caso de que los grupos de población afectados por los beneficios y los perjuicios de la gestión sean diferentes. El caso concreto que se analiza es el conflicto entre la garantía de suministro de las demandas consuntivas para el abastecimiento y la laminación de avenidas. La solución ideal consistiría en encontrar el nivel del embalse que suponga simultáneamente la máxima garantía de suministro y de seguridad frente a avenidas. Pero este nivel no siempre existe o su determinación resulta problemática. El organismo responsable de la toma de decisiones debe adoptar una solución de compromiso, rebajando la garantía de suministro, la de seguridad frente a las avenidas, o ambas. En la metodología presentada se determina el volumen mensual de llenado del embalse que mejor resuelve el conflicto. Para ello, cada mes se definen tres volúmenes: el volumen de resguardo para la laminación de avenidas, el volumen mínimo de reservas para satisfacer la demanda y el volumen de reserva adicional estratégica. Cuando la compatibilidad entre estos tres volúmenes resulta imposible, se ofrecen criterios para reducirlos dependiendo de las circunstancias particulares.

enlace de esta imformación 
http://www.imta.gob.mx/tyca/index.ph...pl&product_id=

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por esta valiosa informacion y su enlace, Nando. Es muy interesante.

----------

